# Monroe/Lamar County



## ChevyClassic (Apr 5, 2016)

We have 1250 acres with power line, gas lines and food plots. Mixed woods and hard woods with creeks. We have good deer and turkey with a few hogs. Dues are 800.00 the first year with a discount on return members. We need 4 members. web gghc.awardspace.biz Be glad to show lease about any time. 770-328-6one63 please leave message if no answer will call right back.

GOD BLESS


----------



## Trevor pitts (Apr 6, 2016)

*Wabbits*

Just a rabbit hunter looking for land suitable for hunting. Only 2 months feb. Jan. Give me a call if interested will negotiate a fair price to help pay for lease or food plots. 678.920.4074


----------



## ChevyClassic (Apr 28, 2016)

btt


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm in this club. If you have any questions or want to know more shoot me a PM. I will post up some pictures of the Bucks we've killed.


----------



## strike (May 3, 2016)

Do yall allow coon hunting?


----------



## gizmodawg (May 4, 2016)

Interested in club.  Please call 770 823 1923


----------



## ChevyClassic (May 4, 2016)

Sorry no dog hunting of any kind at this time


----------



## ChevyClassic (May 9, 2016)

We only have one spot left.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 9, 2016)

Here are a couple of pictures of bucks killed this season.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jun 26, 2016)

ttt


----------



## ChevyClassic (Jul 11, 2016)

THANKS G O N 

Lease is full.  
 Everyone have a safe season


----------

